# Huge problem! please help



## flipmo (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a problem like the screen, everytime I log in there's like a blue graphic-related problem.
It all started when i tried overclocking nvidia geforce 7300 when it happend I used "Find max Memory" And then it went too high and I tried abording but and just after the screen bugs(like everything becomes weird or unstable) and my only option was to reboot. But anyways after rebooting the comp it came to the desktop startup and not even 2 seconds, just when it loads up atitool, Blue screen-related graphic occures.
like at every startup it crashes my comp.

Please someone help me, I will surely appreciate it!


----------



## laszlo (Jun 25, 2008)

what os you have? xp? if yes go in safe mode and un-install atitool reboot and watch if happens again


----------



## Dia01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I suspect that you have atitool to startup when windows starts, correct?  If that's the case go into safe mode and disable the atitool startup application, reboot and see if that works.  Sounds like atitool is defaulting to a higher setting made previous or something.  Other than that you may have succesfully damaged your card, hope that isn't the case though.


----------



## flipmo (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Will try.


----------

